# 安全運転のために



## leeman

Hi,
I am new to this forum. Can anyone please translate/explain the meanings of Japanese Language/symbols in English from the following image. I would be thankful-:


----------



## Tonky

> 安全運転のために
> 運転中の方は走行中に操作しないで下さい
> 走行する際は実際の通行?走行？規則に従って下さい


For your safety driving,
Do not operate (this) while driving, when you are the driver.
When you drive, follow the actual driving rules.
(sorry, that underlined part was blur for me to see and may not be precise.)

edit:
the last line is saying so because sometimes the navigation may tell you to use roads you are not supposed to, like one way road, your car type restrictions, or time restriction (some roads do not allow cars at certain time in order to let school children walk safely), or even the map is outdated sometimes and such.


----------



## leeman

Tonky said:


> For your safety driving,
> Do not operate (this) while driving, when you are the driver.
> When you drive, follow the actual driving rules.
> (sorry, that underlined part was blur for me to see and may not be precise.)
> 
> edit:
> the last line is saying so because sometimes the navigation may tell you to use roads you are not supposed to, like one way road, your car type restrictions, or time restriction (some roads do not allow cars at certain time in order to let school children walk safely), or even the map is outdated sometimes and such.



Dear Tonky,
Thanks alot. you were of great help. Could u please look at the following pictures and translate what they say..


----------



## leeman

and these also......


----------



## Tonky

1.jpg


> 1. 電話帳
> 2. FM多重
> 3. レジャーi
> 4. カレンダー
> 5. カメラ
> 6. 情報付施設
> 7. メンテナンス
> 8. 画面設定


2. FM multiplex broadcasting
3. leisure or recreation (not sure what "i" represents there)
6. facilities with info
8. screen set-up
Let me suggest you to check the rest by online dictionary or google translate 

2.jpg


> メンテナンス条件を全て解除しますか？
> はい
> いいえ


Do you agree to reset all the maintenance conditions?
Yes or No

3.jpg


> 地図ディスク
> ディスクが入っていません
> 地図ディスクを入れて下さい


Map Disc
There is no disc.
Please insert a map disc.

4.jpg


> バックガイドモニター設定　設定完了
> 縦列ガイド音量設定
> はじめのコツ 表示
> 駐車ガイド線 表示


Backing Guide Monitor Set-up / Set-up done
Parallel parking guide Volume set-up
First tip(s)  - ON(show)
Guiding line(or reference line) for parking  - ON(show)

5.jpg


> はじめのコツ表示
> 縦列駐車をはじめる位置のポイントをモニター画面に表示します
> あり　なし


First tip ON
Shows the best positioning point to start parallel parking on the monitor screen.
Yes  No

6.jpg


> 1. 画面設定
> 2. 以下の画面について自動的に解除するか設定できます。
> 3. オーディオ操作画面
> 4. 情報画面
> 5. 一定時間経過後
> 6. 自動解除
> 7. 継続表示


1. Screen Set-up
2. You can set the below screens for auto-resets.
3. Audio operating screen
4. Information screen
5. (reset) After certain time 
6. reset automatically
7. continue showing


----------



## Lisa Wang

Tonky said:


> 3. leisure or recreation (not sure what "i" represents there)


"Information", maybe?


----------



## leeman

Thanks alot Tonky. you were really helpful. Actually this navigation unit has no option for changing the language into english which makes it useless for me. I have a couple of other pictures also which i am unable to upload because of this forum website as it exceeds the maximum limit. If i get to know only then i would be able to use the system. Bundle of thanks...


----------



## Tonky

Lisa Wang said:


> "Information", maybe?


Yeah, maybe you're right. I cannot confirm without checking it out myself, though.



leeman said:


> Actually this navigation unit has no option for changing the language into english which makes it useless for me. I have a couple of other pictures also which i am unable to upload because of this forum website as it exceeds the maximum limit. If i get to know only then i would be able to use the system. Bundle of thanks...


I'm not really sure if you should keep on asking here about all the messages you get from the navigation, leeman. 
Maybe you should consider talking to the seller of this unit about its manual or ask for some guidance? Car navigation systems are pretty expensive and I'd doubt someone would sell you one and leave it without any supports when you don't understand Japanese. Even so, what you need is a translation service, instead of help from language forums. 
I am terribly sorry, but this will be my last reply to you on this since I'm not a translator and cannot guarantee quality-wise.

*edit* not sure how others see it, please note that it's only my opinion, it's just me. I'm still new here and maybe others kindly reply to you, I don't know.


> FM多重放送を受信できません
> 自動選局


Cannot find (are not receiving) FM multiplex broadcasts.
Auto-tuning


----------



## leeman

Tonky said:


> Yeah, maybe you're right. I cannot confirm without checking it out myself, though.
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure if you should keep on asking here about all the messages you get from the navigation, leeman.
> Maybe you should consider talking to the seller of this unit about its manual or ask for some guidance? Car navigation systems are pretty expensive and I'd doubt someone would sell you one and leave it without any supports when you don't understand Japanese. Even so, what you need is a translation service, instead of help from language forums.
> I am terribly sorry, but this will be my last reply to you on this since I'm not a translator and cannot guarantee quality-wise.
> 
> *edit* not sure how others see it, please note that it's only my opinion, it's just me. I'm still new here and maybe others kindly reply to you, I don't know.
> 
> Cannot find (are not receiving) FM multiplex broadcasts.
> Auto-tuning



Dear Tonky
you were of great help for which i am great full.


----------

